# *Sigh* Here we go again



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

I think I need a math attitude adjustment, because it looks like I am in this for the long hall. 
a) Oldest son is in an accellerated alg. 2 class online with other math minded kids. They are loving it, finding the 2 prime factors of 7,999,999,999 and what have you.
b) Oldest daughter's math competition team is going to state on March 20, so she is being coached 2 days per week.
c) 4th grade son just got put on the 6th grade math competition team at the local intermediate school since he is doing 6th grade math. 
d) 2nd grade son just started his 4th grade math curriculum. 

I do have one child who is just on grade level in math and is more of an English person. She and I commisserate together alot about all the numbers flying around here. She writes me poems. She is a girl after my own heart. Oddly, she is my adopted daughter. Guess all of my bio kids took after their Dad. Thank you lord, for giving me my english girl.  

Cindyc.

CIndyc.


----------



## Harmless Drudge (Mar 9, 2010)

cindy-e said:


> I think I need a math attitude adjustment, because it looks like I am in this for the long hall.
> a) Oldest son is in an accellerated alg. 2 class online with other math minded kids. They are loving it, finding the 2 prime factors of 7,999,999,999 and what have you.
> b) Oldest daughter's math competition team is going to state on March 20, so she is being coached 2 days per week.
> c) 4th grade son just got put on the 6th grade math competition team at the local intermediate school since he is doing 6th grade math.
> ...


Try right-brained math. Math isn't about numbers. In fact, the numbers often get in the way of the abstraction of pattern. Right-brained math is a visual-spatial teaching method in which the patterns manifest themselves graphically. You can get the gist of it by googling right-brained math, and there are even a few you-tube videos on the subject. Your other children might get an additional cross-reference by studying it as well.

Ultimately, math is discovered/invented in the right-brain functions. Even the left-brain types will benefit from a little lateral thinking in this department. :thumb:


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I too live in a house of math geeks.
DH likes math, but I have stopped him from talking about math.
Now DS (7) has turned out to be a math geek too.
Sigh.. for fun he adds numbers and then adds then again plus the sum until the page is full.
And he is a whiz at the truly confusing math puzzles.. I am a number that if added to 20 gives you the sum of three numbers all under 10 that add up to 18 -4 or whatever.
He can spit out those answers faster than he can say his own name.
But he COUNTS ON HIS FINGERS for a plain old boring math problem.
Explain that to me, please.
He is enjoying pre algebra stuff and wants to move on, but we are trying to keep him close to grade level in case something happens to one of the parentals and he has to go back to school.

But I am infusing him with a love of literature and history.. I am!


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

chickenista said:


> I too live in a house of math geeks.
> DH likes math, but I have stopped him from talking about math.
> Now DS (7) has turned out to be a math geek too.
> Sigh.. for fun he adds numbers and then adds then again plus the sum until the page is full.
> ...


listen chickenista,
If he is doing real pre algebra stuff at 7, you need to talk to a pshychologist about what standardized test to give him. Usually, it would be something like the stanford, but above grade level. I just can't remember how much above. Then have the psychologist evaluate the results. My kids are considered gifted in math, and even they weren't doing prealgebra at 7. 

Why bother? Stanford University has an online program for gifted kids that is really amazing. He can go really far with his math and if you had to put him back into school, they could let him do that work at a computer while there. Lots of kids do that. Check it out here: http://epgy.stanford.edu/

As much as it stresses me out, it really is a gift that they have, and it only benefits them in the long run to have it maximized.  

FWIW,
Cindyc.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

OH.. it is not that fancy.. just things like (2+4) +6 = ? and X+4=10 and working out word problems with things like 1/2 Karen (4) + Pete (6) = 8
The easy stuff.
But we will look into it.
Now.. if I could just get him interested in his times tables...


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

My oldest brother is a Chemistry, Biology and Anatomy teacher. My next oldest brother is a Mechanical Engineer. My youngest older brother was a food chemical salesperson who specialized in sanitation and the chemistry behind germ killing. 

Guess who couldn't do math or science to save her life! :ashamed:

On the upside, though, I made a nice $30 by writing my brother's senior term paper...when I was in 8th grade. He passed with an A-. :sing:


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Only $30!
Oh, you got ripped!


----------

